# Best Paint for a G519?



## Kscheel (May 25, 2014)

I'm looking to put together a replica G519. What is the best paint to use for the proper shade of OD? Any chance on finding a good spray paint at Home Depot or somewhere similar?


----------



## milbicycleman (May 25, 2014)

Army Jeep Parts has a full line of OD paint, the website is www.armyjeepparts.net


----------



## Kscheel (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Which shade would be most correct?


----------



## milbicycleman (May 25, 2014)

Also bergerwerke in Wisconsin makes reproduction parts and bicycles for both the huffman and columbia WW2 bicycles. http://www.bergerwerke.com


----------



## milbicycleman (May 25, 2014)

33070 WW2 lusterless od paint would be the best match


----------



## Kscheel (May 25, 2014)

Thanks. Now I just need a gallon of paint stripper to get all the layers of house paint off of the bike. I reckon that will be the most time consuming part of this project.


----------



## milbicycleman (May 25, 2014)

Your welcome, good luck with the build.


----------



## izee2 (May 25, 2014)

*paint*

I bought my paint from www.rapcoparts.com . The 33070 lusterless OD that they sell is dead on for the early WWII bikes. If your looking for something different They sell several shades of WWII OD green. You can get it in spray cans.


----------



## Rivnut (May 26, 2014)

Kscheel said:


> I'm looking to put together a replica G519. What is the best paint to use for the proper shade of OD? Any chance on finding a good spray paint at Home Depot or somewhere similar?




I found the paint for my bike at Home Depot.  It's part of Rustoleum's camouflage paints (3).  It's the one called Deep Forest Green.  In my 20+ years in the Army, I saw many different shades of OD green; all very close, but there was never one standard.




 

Ed


----------



## milbicycleman (May 26, 2014)

Army Jeep Parts is the original seller of all the correct OD paints.


----------



## Rivnut (May 26, 2014)

milbicycleman said:


> ...... correct OD paints.




Correct? Who's to say what's correct?  

When I was stationed at Ft. Riley, KS we could always identify our deuce and a quarter because the hue of the OD green was a shade lighter than the other deuces in the motor pool.  They were all considered correct.  If not, someone would have been repainting them.  

If your bike is not sitting right next to another one, no one can tell if it matches or not.  If it doesn't, who's to say that yours isn't correct and his is?  Military vehicles, just like civilian vehicles, sit in the sun, sleet, rain, dust, and all other sorts of inclement weather making the paint turn different hues because of UV rays.  

As one of my old first sergeants used to tell us.  "Don't pet the sweaty stuff and don't sweat the petty stuff."

The folks who tell you that their paint is the "correct" color are just like anyone else trying to make a sale.  They'll tell you what you whatever you want to hear so they can make a sale.

Who's to say that Rustoleum, Krylon, Valspar, and others are not all the same.  I was looking at some of the bikes on "The Liberator" and there are quite a few that aren't exactly the same unless they still perhaps their original factory paint on them.  Some of the pictured NOS parts aren't even the same shade of OD.

If the guys with 20+ in the service can't tell you what's correct, why do you think a bunch of civilians looking at a bike from a distance are going to say "that's not correct!"  

Is there a prize waiting out there that I'm unaware of?

Ed


----------



## milbicycleman (May 27, 2014)

Point taken.


----------



## milbicycleman (May 27, 2014)

What I meant to say was that the mil spec code would have been the same, and true there would have been natural variations within the spec.


----------



## Rivnut (May 27, 2014)

The motor pool would usually have a few rattle cans of OD paint for our use.  Over time, they were replaced by the lowest bidder; therefore they didn't always match.   If there was bare metal showing or rust of any kind visible, you had to paint it.  You'd use what was available.  If you had to repaint a spot 3" x 3" as long as it was painted it didn't matter how close it was to the same color just as long as the metal / rust didn't show.


----------



## Jrcxu (Aug 4, 2014)

​https://www.tm9ordnance.com/products.asp#

Shade#8 is a great OD, looks amazing. There may not be a definitive OD, but this guys done his research.


----------

